# Tagaytay forum?



## designer (May 6, 2013)

Hi all

Well I'm new to this site, but not to the Philippines

I've finally decided to settle down in Tagaytay, just come back from Phils and looked around at Baguio (lived there for 6 months but property too expensive) 
Angeles (only good for visiting IMHO :evil:
I have a small house (2 storey) which I rent in Makati, but its too bloody polluted now...LOL

So Tagaytay it is

Is there a separate forum for asking questions on living in Tagaytay or do I ask here?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

No idea. However if you are looking to put your feet up then Tagaytay isn't a bad choice at all. Good restaurants, nice little holiday vibe and some decent hiking indeed around the rim of the lake.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

designer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well I'm new to this site, but not to the Philippines
> 
> ...


:wave: Hi Designer,

Welcome to the forum.

My wife and I have our home there. We'll hopefully be back in August. Unfortunately since we'er not yet retired, we're not able to spend an extended amount of time there. Not sure we would be able to answer many questions at this point.  I can tell you from my limited experience, the weekend traffic is worse than the weekdays. :der::wacko::fencing:

I would add, you can't beat the weather.


----------



## designer (May 6, 2013)

Hi all

Marami thanks to the answers.

Shame I cant get more responses but to those that answered salamat po

I intend to open my first restaurant there and then the next one in SM Mall of Asia

I chose Tagaytay because of the weather, and the non-pollution (but looking at HVAC quote I may stay in at weekends.)
Which one are you HEATING, or VENTILATION if its the latter then I have a genuine question concerning air con, and if the way i wanna install is viable, or will work.

I am looking for a lot, 300--1000 sq mtrs whereby I can build the restaurant with the house on it.
I saw this for sale, but alarm bells keep ringing as to why would someone build a 10 room hotel trade for a year then sell it?
Sorry cant post link until I've made 3 more posts :Cry:

Anyways cheers guys for the replies:clap2:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

designer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Marami thanks to the answers.
> 
> ...


For you to run a business here, you will have to get a 13G or 9A work visa. It will also have to be majority owned by a Filipino(s). 

If you get all of that knocked out. The weekends will be when you want to be at work, pulling in the coin from the tourists showing up.

If you have alarms going off AVOID at all costs. The gut feeling transcends all languages and is usually correct. Learn to trust it often here.

Best of luck!


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

designer said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Which one are you HEATING, or VENTILATION if its the latter then I have a genuine question concerning air con, and if the way i wanna install is viable, or will work.
> ...




It's all inclusive for me, Heating, Ventilation, Air Conditioning.

I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey hey. Tagaytay is great! Hope to see new restaurant there! Go there to get out of Laguna heat and congestion. Cool, fresh, wood, pineapples!!


----------



## payload (Jul 8, 2013)

I too am considering moving to Tagaytay. HVACman is right, the weather is unbeatable. It's like Canada in our 6 weeks of summer, but all the time . When I stayed there, we had no need for aircon. Almost reason enough to move there in and of itself. We are considering Silang just a few minutes north - any thoughts from more experienced members.


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi!

New to the forum but not to Tagaytay, glad you guys set this up! 

Cheers!


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

payload said:


> I too am considering moving to Tagaytay. HVACman is right, the weather is unbeatable. It's like Canada in our 6 weeks of summer, but all the time . When I stayed there, we had no need for aircon. Almost reason enough to move there in and of itself. We are considering Silang just a few minutes north - any thoughts from more experienced members.



Tagaytay is definitely a good choice. Close to Manila to make a quick trip but far enough from the craziness! Right on about the weekend traffic though, especially if there's a holiday.

Aside from that, great weather (well, better than Manila that's for sure!), nice scenery, and has everything you'll need. 

If you're considering getting a place, there's a lot of nice choices but do your homework. Consider the surrounding establishments, proximity from the main highway, and who the other homeowners are.

There's a gated neighborhood just off the highway past all the big establishments that's very woodsy and peaceful. The houses all have a log cabin theme so its very pretty. Price is unbeatable (the 3bedroom cabins are the business!).

Good luck! 

Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MartinA7 said:


> Tagaytay is definitely a good choice. Close to Manila to make a quick trip but far enough from the craziness! Right on about the weekend traffic though, especially if there's a holiday.
> 
> Aside from that, great weather (well, better than Manila that's for sure!), nice scenery, and has everything you'll need.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin and welcome. That's a beautiful are you chose to live in. Not to mention the Buku pies from that area. Feel free to enjoy the rest of the Philippines (or any of the other) pages and you're sure to pick up loads of info.



Jet...


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Martin and welcome. That's a beautiful are you chose to live in. Not to mention the Buku pies from that area. Feel free to enjoy the rest of the Philippines (or any of the other) pages and you're sure to pick up loads of info.
> 
> 
> 
> Jet...


Thanks Jet Lag! Much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Weekends*



Jet Lag said:


> Hi Martin and welcome. That's a beautiful are you chose to live in. Not to mention the Buku pies from that area. Feel free to enjoy the rest of the Philippines (or any of the other) pages and you're sure to pick up loads of info.
> 
> 
> 
> Jet...



My Manila relatives spend weekends there sometimes and it looks nice from their FB pics. Plus I'm rethinking my original Leyte/Samar plan so a place to consider.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Martin, what's the name of that community? Is it way down a road on the left hand side?


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> Martin, what's the name of that community? Is it way down a road on the left hand side?


Woodsborough - If you're headed towards Batangas, it's on the right side past the Mendez Crossing after all the big establishments.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Have to check with the wife, but that may be the place our wedding coordinator lives. (Yeah, that's where _she_ lives.)

She "included" a free night at a place she owns so that we would be local for the wedding the next day in Calaruega. There was no stove, no microwave, no coffee pot, no dishes, and hardly any pots and pans. Oh yeah, no hot water to shower in. And the windows didn't close, so that nice _cool_ breeze came in on me and the one sheet all night long. 

At least we found a better place the next morning to stay down the road. Bali Village.


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you decide to check it out, I suggest giving the company that develops the place a call first. The number's on the website. Paul, the president, is very hands on and helpful. They usually send a guy to open up one of the cabins so you can have a look around. Plus, you don't have to deal with any agents or brokers.

Calaruega's great! Been there once. Pitty about the night before, though. No coffee in the morning would've driven me up the wall!

Anyone go to Taal Yatch Club? I don't play golf nor do I want to pay for membership, clubs, etc... Thinking sailing would be a better option. A friend mentioned that they rent out hobies. Not sure if you need to be a member or a guest of a member. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Hello! Moving to Tagaytay*

I am brand new on this site. I am 48 and my wife is 30 and from the Quezan Province of the RP. We have a one year old daughter together and she has a 6 year old son. We are planning on moving to Tagaytay City next year and a topic of Tagaytay" would be great!! Does anyone know if it is more expensive to live in Tagaytay then say, Manila? Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

scotttish said:


> I am brand new on this site. I am 48 and my wife is 30 and from the Quezan Province of the RP. We have a one year old daughter together and she has a 6 year old son. We are planning on moving to Tagaytay City next year and a topic of Tagaytay" would be great!! Does anyone know if it is more expensive to live in Tagaytay then say, Manila? Thanks!


Hi Scottish and welcome, 

We do have some members living and visiting down that way so you are sure to get some info on the site.
I've been down that way and it is beautiful country. Living there in most areas should be less than Metro Manila. Plus it is far less crowded and peaceful as well...


Good luck on you search for the right place.


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Moving there-2014*



Jet Lag said:


> Hi Scottish and welcome,
> 
> We do have some members living and visiting down that way so you are sure to get some info on the site.
> I've been down that way and it is beautiful country. Living there in most areas should be less than Metro Manila. Plus it is far less crowded and peaceful as well...
> ...


Thanks for the welcome and info...Looking forward to any examples folks may have in comparing prices in Tagaytay Vs. Manila. Salamat Po!!

Robert in Arkansas, USA


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Details, please!*

Can anyone provide cost of living details specific to the Tagaytay area? Food, water, rent, gas, electric, stores, etc? Salamat po!

Robert in Arkansas, USA


----------



## MartinA7 (Nov 14, 2013)

scotttish said:


> Can anyone provide cost of living details specific to the Tagaytay area? Food, water, rent, gas, electric, stores, etc? Salamat po!
> 
> Robert in Arkansas, USA


Hi scotttish,

Average consumption for water is roughly 1000 a month and electricity is 3000. Really depends on the number of people living in the house and appliances used of course. Can't say much about rent as we own. You've got a few choices when it comes to grocery stores or markets. 

Cheers!


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would look at other areas my water is 200 a Mth power same but live alone..


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Area rentals*



MartinA7 said:


> Hi scotttish,
> 
> Average consumption for water is roughly 1000 a month and electricity is 3000. Really depends on the number of people living in the house and appliances used of course. Can't say much about rent as we own. You've got a few choices when it comes to grocery stores or markets.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the post on cost of living! I have a family of four. Wife, toddler, 6 year old and myself. We would probably have to rent first. I wonder if there are any decent private schools in the area...Any thoughts for this newbie?? Much appreciated! 

:deadhorse:


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Best to google and then use Google Earth to have a look..found Earth does not work to well on street view here but think it depends on the net connection.


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Anyone else from the Tagaytay area with advice?? Cost of living examples? Thanks!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tagaytay is definitely a great place to live. Everything that you need is there unless you have to go to Manila for something that you need and can't find in Tagaytay. My wife and I live 1 hour from Tagaytay, in General Trias. We have been here since Jan 2009, prior to our move we lived for 3 months in Dipolog City and this was my last and final return to the Philippines. As far as you owning a business here, jon1 is correct, you do have to get a work permit AND 60% of your business has to be owned by your spouse for it to be legal. If you ever come up our way, we would like for you to look us up. It is easy, barring traffic conditions, to get to our place.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ho Scottish, i live 20 mins away from Tagaytay. Sta Rosa Laguna in a gated community. More houses are for rent here in villages(mid to high end and very near schools and university than tagaytay. Water would be around 600/month, rent depends on the house a decent 105 sqm floor area is 25-30 laguna bel air or 3o-80k furnished in a very strict village like Sta rosa estate 2 or La Residencia. A lot of schools and malls actually i am walking distance to Nuvali. Tagaytay and Sta rosa are just near. I suggest Sta Rosa so if you need to go hospitals and makati its near less the traffic.


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Thanks!!*



billygoat993 said:


> Ho Scottish, i live 20 mins away from Tagaytay. Sta Rosa Laguna in a gated community. More houses are for rent here in villages(mid to high end and very near schools and university than tagaytay. Water would be around 600/month, rent depends on the house a decent 105 sqm floor area is 25-30 laguna bel air or 3o-80k furnished in a very strict village like Sta rosa estate 2 or La Residencia. A lot of schools and malls actually i am walking distance to Nuvali. Tagaytay and Sta rosa are just near. I suggest Sta Rosa so if you need to go hospitals and makati its near less the traffic.


Thanks Billygoat and all others! After looking into reality based evidence from locals in the Tagatay area, we decided that the move was too financially and emotionally expensive. I have 3 grandkids I would never see, and my wife likes the USA better. Also, after my research, I found that I couldn't really live on $3,000/month (US) there anyway, although I make more than that, I wouldn't really save much after all of the costs, grease money, legal paperwork, trips to Manila, etc...But, thanks all for the great tips!! You all rock!!


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

You can live here with that amount but at first of course with the moving there is big amount involve payment for deposit etc after that its pretty easy. Just give as a heads up if you are in PI and nearby maybe we could all meet up and help you around. Good luck


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

*I'm living in Tagaytay now*

Hello,

I just saw this post while browsing. I want to connect with people who lives in Tagaytay. I moved here 4 months ago and still adjusting from city life to country living. I'm working from home and rarely see people outside. The place where I lived, near Woodsborough, has less than 20 residents, the rest are house caretakers. 

My problem with the place is.. people are not mindful enough to throw their rubbish everywhere. I spent my mornings and afternoons trimming my lawns and cutting grass -2 vacant lots beside me and one on the front. People would stop by and say "what the heck is she doing?" It looks foreign to them that someone is cleaning up. 

The weather so far, summer - it's dry and hot like in Makati minus the pollution, now it's rainy season and looking forward on cold months. The coolness of Tagaytay is already dead. I rememeber when we were kids where we can see lots of pine trees and and the weather was 14 to 16 degrees C. Those pine trees where replaced by Ayala Malls.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Came across this thread while looking for info on Tagaytay. Appears rather old & tried except for the recent boost from diditalchic. Perhaps others can also help to reinvigorate it. 
Can anybody provide info regarding current conditions in Tagaytay. I'm planning to visit soon as I'm looking for a long term retirement residence. Would interested in hotels choices, apartment/home rentals and meeting other expats.
Many Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Expensive Tourist Trap Hopping*



Gazzalee said:


> Came across this thread while looking for info on Tagaytay. Appears rather old & tried except for the recent boost from diditalchic. Perhaps others can also help to reinvigorate it.
> Can anybody provide info regarding current conditions in Tagaytay. I'm planning to visit soon as I'm looking for a long term retirement residence. Would interested in hotels choices, apartment/home rentals and meeting other expats.
> Many Thanks


Gazz welcome to the forum and I hope somebody can give you an update but I don't think you're going to find too many of us expats living in this region unless we are well off or still working. You're basically going from one tourist trap to another, do you want to save money? Lol, you do realize that they have banks, malls even in the Provincial area's? Anyway good luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From me also Gazzalee welcome and enjoy. You hit the nail on the head, digitalchic is on the ground, is Filipino so I'm sure will be a wealth of information, ask away and you will get positive returns. You can also start a new thread more specific to your needs and see how that goes.
As always plenty of online research is a great thing but definitely boots on the ground and tasting the dirt wins every time. Good luck and hope you get some constructive info here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> Came across this thread while looking for info on Tagaytay. Appears rather old & tried except for the recent boost from diditalchic. Perhaps others can also help to reinvigorate it.
> Can anybody provide info regarding current conditions in Tagaytay. I'm planning to visit soon as I'm looking for a long term retirement residence. Would interested in hotels choices, apartment/home rentals and meeting other expats.
> Many Thanks


Hahaha like Steve said I am now living in Tagaytay and I created another thread regarding Tagaytay living. Feel free to come and visit and say hello. I'll tour you around, it will help you decide if you want to live here or not


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Gazz welcome to the forum and I hope somebody can give you an update but I don't think you're going to find too many of us expats living in this region unless we are well off or still working. You're basically going from one tourist trap to another, do you want to save money? Lol, you do realize that they have banks, malls even in the Provincial area's? Anyway good luck. :fingerscrossed:


M.C.A. Many Thanks for your reply and prospective on Tagaytay. 
From my limited research I had formed a very different opinion of the place, rather than being an 'Expensive Tourist Trap Hopping' as you suggest I had thought the place might offer an affordable retirement location, with many retired expats enjoying clean air and a grand vista.


----------

